# OK MOTORS CAPS QUESTION



## LunarMako (May 17, 2018)

When I open the gambling machine mini-game (not sure what else to call it) at OK MOTORS it shows I have 135 caps. However, when I click on the "i" blue button to trade in my caps it says I only have 35 caps collected. Is this a game error or is there something I am not understanding. I keep playing, but the "caps collected" seems to stay at 35.


----------



## Ashariel (May 17, 2018)

U have to back out and click on the guy standing next to the machine and it should show u ur really total when u click on I want to exchange my caps


----------



## LunarMako (May 21, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> U have to back out and click on the guy standing next to the machine and it should show u ur really total when u click on I want to exchange my caps



Thank you!


----------

